# is vpsboard dead?



## River (Dec 19, 2016)

I've been coming back every now and again to see if there are any new threads, but it seems to be all the same old stuff. The service requests forum hasn't had a post in almost 3 months.


Is it dead here? Who still comes and visits frequently? What can we do to get things going here?


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah, basically.


----------



## switsys (Dec 20, 2016)

Nope


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 20, 2016)

We're busy buying xmas stuff


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Dec 20, 2016)

Kinda, just been too busy to really get back here and post I guess.  There is actually a lot of exciting ARM stuff going on that could warrant a few topics here, just been hard to find the time for it.


On the other hand, @NetWatcher is yet to stop advertising, he is always here like clockwork, LOL.


Cheers!


----------



## River (Dec 20, 2016)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Kinda, just been too busy to really get back here and post I guess.  There is actually a lot of exciting ARM stuff going on that could warrant a few topics here, just been hard to find the time for it.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, @NetWatcher is yet to stop advertising, he is always here like clockwork, LOL.
> ...



gotta get those advertisements out!



KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> Yeah, basically.



without advertising another site on here, is there another board everyone's been going to? WHT is like nazi moderation and they banned me for no reason at all and refuse to unban me.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Dec 21, 2016)

Honestly I haven't been following many forums at all.  Been pretty busy with my main work and some other things coming down the pipeline.  


vpsBoard is the only actual forum I'm visiting haha.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 26, 2016)

Depends on who you ask.


I'm no longer working in the IT industry and haven't been for a while, but I've got a couple online projects I'm working on on the side.


vpsBoard definitely isn't at it's peak activity but it's still, uh, 'in use'.


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 30, 2016)

Just been busy in life. Been a while since I've posted anything.


----------



## Geek (Dec 31, 2016)

MannDude said:


> vpsBoard definitely isn't at it's peak activity but it's still, uh, 'in use'.



How's the prison guard life going for ya, anyhow?  It it really like what we see on shows like "Lockup"? 


It just seems like everyone's been busy the past four months or so... I certainly have... just not enough hours in the day.  Don't think I've been to WHT in about six months...ish.  Eventually I'll get caught up.


----------

